# Trigger warning recipe search



## muskratmama (Aug 4, 2010)

Not wanting to be controversial. We butchered a cow today and to our surprise it was pregnant. We sold a tiny bull calf June 1so it must be about 6 months gestation. So this fetal calf is hairless and about six or seven pounds. Can it be used for anything? Native American friend that butchered with us wanted intestines, tongue, kidneys, liver, but not the fetus.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

All all I can say is think of it as suckling pig, only beef instead of pork. A 250* Rotisserie would work magic on the little fella, but, oven or pit roasting would be great, too.


----------

